
Fridge that moves heat outside in hot climates - paulhummerman
http://Lihummer.org
======
paulhummerman
In a comment to an old thread about solar fidges, Scoundreller remarked "What
would really make sense is a fridge that moves heat outside in hot climates.".
It would not not only make cents but millions of dollars!

~~~
the_hoser
RV refrigerator units already do this. They kinda suck.

------
slater
wrong link?

